# My new “carry Beretta” is in…..



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello Forum,

Pardon my excitement as the “newness” to owning a pistol and a new found hobby is still fresh. And everyone has seen this pistol beofre

I was able to pick up my Beretta Px4 Storm.

Going to break it down and clean/lube it up then off to the Range to see how she feels.

I think I did this backwards as my 92x Performance just feels so solid and I had higher expectations….and obviously these are 2 different types of weapons. Of course this new purchase will be my carry and carry only weapon.

I think I am going to add the “dove” tail grip on it.










Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Sorry guys, my grammar is horrible…posting/typing on my cell phone.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new gun!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Wise decision 👌


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> Pardon my excitement as the “newness” to owning a pistol and a new found hobby is still fresh. And everyone has seen this pistol beofre
> 
> ...


When you say it will be a “Carry only” weapon…

My Px4 compact became my primary carry pistol, but by default, that also meant it got the most practice rounds at the range too. It also meant that As I discovered more drills and things to practice, the Px4 became the gun to do those things with. My “Target” guns get fewer rounds


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My Nephew has one and brought it over to shoot it on my range. Being a CZ snob I was prepared to be charitable.. No need. That's one fine carry pistol. It points naturally and is very accurate out to 25 yards. The trigger was better than I expected and the gun was 100% reliable, You made a good choice.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Tangof said:


> My Nephew has one and brought it over to shoot it on my range. Being a CZ snob I was prepared to be charitable.. No need. That's one fine carry pistol. It points naturally and is very accurate out to 25 yards. The trigger was better than I expected and the gun was 100% reliable, You made a good choice.


Hi Tangof,

Thank you so much - really helps with the assurance from the Forum and experts like yourself.

Hope you’re well,

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Tangof said:


> My Nephew has one and brought it over to shoot it on my range. Being a CZ snob I was prepared to be charitable.. No need. That's one fine carry pistol. It points naturally and is very accurate out to 25 yards. The trigger was better than I expected and the gun was 100% reliable, You made a good choice.


Hi Tangof,

Thank you so much - really helps with the assurance from the Forum and experts like yourself.

Hope you’re well,

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Congratulations on the new gun I just got one last nite px4 9mm full size feels great can’t wait to shoot it


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Congratulations on the new gun I just got one last nite px4 9mm full size feels great can’t wait to shoot it


Hi Javbike….

Nice, question, what made you go for the full size…will you use it as a “carry”?

Let us know (or me..I am so new at this) how it shoots. Great looking gun…congratulations on your purchase.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I will use it to carry it’s not a big difference from full size to compact I like them both but its how it felt in my hand perfect the full size yea I leaving town for a couple of weeks so I won’t be able to shoot till end of the month I am excited


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

lz33w7 said:


> I think I did this backwards as my 92x Performance just feels so solid and I had higher expectations….and obviously these are 2 different types of weapons. Of course this new purchase will be my carry and carry only weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you have one of the finest factory production race guns and now you have a carry work horse.

Apples to oranges but I'm sure you'll find the PX4 Compact a great pistol for it's intended purpose. I've tried many different grips for the PX4 and the one below is the best to date in my opinion.
This new hybrid (EDGE SERIES) grip has recently come out and gives you an excellent grip texture. It's a perfect fit between the too rough sandpaper and too slippery rubber texture.

Make sure you choose the ( Edge Series) grip if you prefer what I mentioned in the post. More than likely you'll need some sort of grip on the PX4









Beretta Storm PX4 Storm Compact Gun Grip Enhancement Kit | HANDLEITGRIPS


HANDLEITGRIPSIS A VETERAN OWNED AND OPPERATED COMPANY THAT LASER CUTS TEXTURED RUBBER, SANDPAPER, AND VINYL GRIPS FOR FIREARMS AS WELL AS OTHER PRODUCTS. OUR PRODUCTS COVER MORE SURFACE AREA, ARE MORE VERSITILE, AND MORE INNOVATED COMPARED TO SIMILAR PRODUCTS OFFERED.100% Made in the USA...




www.handleitgrips.com


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

denner said:


> Yes, you have one of the finest factory production race guns and now you have a carry work horse.
> 
> Apples to oranges but I'm sure you'll find the PX4 Compact a great pistol for it's intended purpose. I've tried many different grips for the PX4 and the one below is the best to date in my opinion.
> This new hybrid grip has recently come out and gives you an excellent grip texture. It's a perfect fit between the too rough sandpaper and too slippery rubber texture.
> ...


Hi denner,

Thank you for the link sir. My plan is to replace the grip with what came with and then add the tape…

Appreciate you bringing this up.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

lz33w7 said:


> Hi denner,
> 
> Thank you for the link sir. My plan is to replace the grip with what came with and then add the tape…
> 
> ...


Thank you denner I just went on that site you gave Stephan and ordered a set for my new full size px4 in grey


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Both of those are great looking pistols! Congratulations!


----------



## Brazz (6 mo ago)

I have the Px4 storm full size model for about 1yr and pleased with it. I'm not as accurate with it as I am with my SiG P226 in distance. Guess I need more practice with it. 

Congratz!


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Brazz said:


> I have the Px4 storm full size model for about 1yr and pleased with it. I'm not as accurate with it as I am with my SiG P226 in distance. Guess I need more practice with it.
> 
> Congratz!


Hi Brazz,

Very nice and thank you. What do you carry?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Brazz (6 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Hi Brazz,
> 
> Very nice and thank you. What do you carry?
> 
> ...


My Px4 when I do the SiG is too large to conceal.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Brazz said:


> My Px4 when I do the SiG is too large to conceal.


Are you wearing it outside of your waistband around the 3 - 4 o’clock region? I am curious as that’s probably where I will carry the Compact, position wise. I have one car that has pretty tight bolsters so I suspect I will need to adjust for that.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Brazz (6 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Are you wearing it outside of your waistband around the 3 - 4 o’clock region? I am curious as that’s probably where I will carry the Compact, position wise. I have one car that has pretty tight bolsters so I suspect I will need to adjust for that.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


I have an appendix type holster that I wear outside of my waistband. The full size Px4 is a little too large to wear inside for me. Since it's hammer fire I'm comfortable carrying when I do. 
I'm pretty tall (6'4) and it fits well on me. I do own a side hostlers for my P226 but have never used it so far.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Brazz said:


> I have the Px4 storm full size model for about 1yr and pleased with it. I'm not as accurate with it as I am with my SiG P226 in distance. Guess I need more practice with it.
> Congratz!


One factor that I see immediately is that the Sig P226 (full sized) is 7 ounces heavier than the full size, PX4. That extra weight makes a noticeable different in my accuracy. Maybe the weight factor is affecting your shooting also.

As I age, I am going for heavier handguns. The different in polymer, aluminum/alloy, and steel frames make a big difference in the accuracy of my shooting. If I am "old school", it is because of necessity because I want to continue shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hike1272.mail said:


> One factor that I see immediately is that the Sig P226 (full sized) is 7 ounces heavier than the full size, PX4. That extra weight makes a noticeable different in my accuracy. Maybe the weight factor is affecting your shooting also.
> 
> As I age, I am going for heavier handguns. The different in polymer, aluminum/alloy, and steel frames make a big difference in the accuracy of my shooting. If I am "old school", it is because of necessity because I want to continue shooting.


I used to like heavy guns. But now I have neck and shoulder issues, and a condition where actual light makes my muscles tighten up in certain places, and they won't relax. Anyway - I like lighter guns now... That's why I went with that Glock 34 Combat Master instead of a high end CZ Shadow.


----------



## Brazz (6 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> One factor that I see immediately is that the Sig P226 (full sized) is 7 ounces heavier than the full size, PX4. That extra weight makes a noticeable different in my accuracy. Maybe the weight factor is affecting your shooting also.
> 
> As I age, I am going for heavier handguns. The different in polymer, aluminum/alloy, and steel frames make a big difference in the accuracy of my shooting. If I am "old school", it is because of necessity because I want to continue shooting.


I fully agree about the weight difference it does affects my accuracy.


----------

